# Service Engine soon light just came on



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I have a 03 530i with 6000miles and 5 mo old... 

I was driving yesterday..car seemed to be running very rough..and the service engine soon light came on... 

Unfortunately I can not speak to anyone at the service dept today as they must be swamped...I am in a pickle as this is my only car right now as my wife is out of town... 

What are the causes probably too numerous, right...I was on the hwy when the light appeared got home and car seem to run smoother...car temps were fine..guage never moved, car was not overheated 

BTW, it is not blinking...

How dangerous is it to drive the car?


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Several of us have recently had bad ignition coils and the symptoms were similar. Search for "ignition coil" and you'll find several recent threads.
> 
> If it's not running rough, then it's probably OK to drive it (that's what the service guy told me when I asked if I should drive or tow it in).. but you should probably get it looked at asap. :dunno:


Thanks..very weird at first it was very rough..then smoothed out and seemed "normal"...

I am trying to reach service guy but Monday after the holiday is bad I guess...


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Did you shut off the car, and then it was fine when you restarted?
> 
> My understanding is that if the car detects enough misfires it can shut off a piston, and then it rides rough. But when you start it again you might get the piston back. Or something like that. :dunno:


I first noticed the car running rough but thought it was the rough bumpy road..persisted then on the hwy...I saw the light..I turned off once and checked the engine..running rough at idle..like it was going to stall

then restarted and seemed to be rough then sort smoothed out ..light remained on..filled it up and got home..seem to be running "normal"..in garage engone sounded "normal"

I had the car in sport mode when I was running the car..later in sport or normal mode it was rough..then in normal mode it ran smooth again..


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

nealh said:


> I first noticed the car running rough but thought it was the rough bumpy road..persisted then on the hwy...I saw the light..I turned off once and checked the engine..running rough at idle..like it was going to stall
> 
> then restarted and seemed to be rough then sort smoothed out ..light remained on..filled it up and got home..seem to be running "normal"..in garage engone sounded "normal"
> 
> I had the car in sport mode when I was running the car..later in sport or normal mode it was rough..then in normal mode it ran smooth again..


FYI..it was a bad ignition coil...


----------

